# Rhubarb



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi everyone - 

I'm going out in a couple minutes to cut some rhubarb out of the garden and I was thinking about what I'm going to do with it(besides eating it plain -- my siblings and I, when we were younger, used to always have contests to see who could eat raw rhubarb without making a face - I most often won .) Usually I make strawberry-rhubarb pie, or rhubarb crisp but I want to make something different this time. What are your favorite rhubarb recipes? 

Thanks,
Dunk


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Dunk,

I do a duck magret with rhubard and wild Maine blueberries over laveder scented wild rice.

Also a chutney of rhubard and white rasins to serve with lamb loin and toasted Israely cous cous is good


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

rhubarb chutney with ginger on pork
Rhubarb orange sauce on vanilla ice cream
Strudel


----------



## dunk (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks - those all sound great! Can you post the recipes? Especially the rhubarb orange sauce -- that sounds like something my dad would love.

Dunk


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

My mother used to make the best rhubarb and ginger jam with chunks of fresh ginger. Ooooh I can taste it now. Mmmmm

Jock


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Rhubarb compote with crystallised ginger. Delicious on it's own or over ice cream, spice cake.... :lips:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ok.... take condensed OJ add rhubarb cook on medium heat until desired consistancy add sugar if needed...I also throw in a cinnamon stick. If you only have fresh Oj add corn starch to thicken then add the rhubarb and sugar. Good as a tart or strudel filling as well as just a great sauce....add herbs, garlic, onions, ginger for a savory sauce.


----------



## pongi (Jan 11, 2002)

My favourite rhubarb pie is made with shortcrust pastry-a layer of egg custard-a layer of powdered Amaretti-a layer of rhubarb compote-another layer of shortcrust pastry on top.
Unfortunately, fresh rhubarb is very hard to find here in Italy (when you say the word "rhubarb", most people thinks you mean a liqueur )

Pongi


----------

